# !MESSAGE Missing required bundle javax.mail_1.4.0.



## HazTe (11. Aug 2014)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe vor ein Programm zu schreiben und bin fertig, bis auf diese eine (große) Sache.
Das Programm basiert auf einem OpenSource Programm, das bereits mit OSGi-Bundles arbeitet. Ich wollte diesen ein weiteres hinzufügen.
Habe nun also ein fertiges Bundle (javax.mail_1.4.0) heruntergeladen und in den Ordner plugins geschoben, wo bereits die anderen verwendeten und funktionierend Plugins sind. Nun habe ich die Running Platform upgedated und unter dem Manifest-Editor den Reiter Dependencies ausgewählt. Bei den required Plugins auf add und das javax.mail Plugin hinzugefügt. Alle abgespeichert und versucht das Product wie immer zu starten:

!SESSION 2014-08-11 13:21:14.810 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.7.0_45
java.vendor=Oracle Corporation
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -product com.sebulli.fakturama.product
Command-line arguments:  -product com.sebulli.fakturama.product -data C:\Users\HazTe\Desktop\endgueltig\arbeitsflaeche/../runtime-Fakturama.product -dev file:C:/Users/HazTe/Desktop/endgueltig/arbeitsflaeche/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.pde.core/Fakturama.product/dev.properties -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64 -consoleLog

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.app 0 0 2014-08-11 13:21:15.983
!MESSAGE Product com.sebulli.fakturama.product could not be found.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:15.999
!MESSAGE One or more bundles are not resolved because the following root constraints are not resolved:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:15.999
!MESSAGE Bundle reference:file:/C:/Users/HazTe/Desktop/endgueltig/arbeitsflaeche/com.sebulli.fakturama/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.sebulli.fakturama 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:15.999
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle javax.mail_1.4.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.015
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.015
!MESSAGE Bundle com.sebulli.fakturama_1.6.6 [1215] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.sebulli.fakturama 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.015
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle javax.mail_1.4.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE One or more bundles are not resolved because the following root constraints are not resolved:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE Bundle reference:file:/C:/Users/HazTe/Desktop/endgueltig/arbeitsflaeche/com.sebulli.fakturama/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.sebulli.fakturama 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle javax.mail_1.4.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE Bundle com.sebulli.fakturama_1.6.6 [1215] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.sebulli.fakturama 2 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.030
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle javax.mail_1.4.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2014-08-11 13:21:16.046
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:242)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:344)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:622)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1410)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1386)
An error has occurred. See the log file
C:\Users\HazTe\Desktop\endgueltig\arbeitsflaeche\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\Fakturama.product\1407756074982.log.

An was könnte dies liegen? 
Danke für jegliche Hilfe!!


----------



## dzim (11. Aug 2014)

Ich mach das schon eine Weile nicht mehr (was ich schade finde, aber sei's drum), ich versuche es aber dennoch:

Du hast es im im Bundle verlinkt (MANIFEST.MF) und ichh denke du versuchtst hinterher es über den Run-Button in Eclipse zustarten (btw.: du kannst den Namen ruhig nennen - das macht es einfacher rein zu kommen). Ich würde nun spontan vermuten, dass du den Hacken jetzt einfach nur noch in der Run Configuration zu deinem Produkt hinzufügen musst.
Und falls du ein .product-File hast, füge es dort bei den Dependencies ebenfalls noch hinzu.
(Oder versuche in beiden Fällen den "Add Required Plugin-Ins"-Button aus...))

Hilft das?


----------



## HazTe (11. Aug 2014)

Ja, im Bundle ist es verlinkt. Starten will ich es über Run Eclipse Application in debug Mode. Es ist ein Product, dh ich habe eine .product Datei. In die Dependencies in der .product Datei kann ich es nicht hinzufügen, da diese auf Features basiert. Fehler besteht weiterhin.


----------



## dzim (11. Aug 2014)

Dann musst du die Dependency eben bei dem entsprechenden Feature hinzufügen...
Und wie gesagt: Ich hatte seinerzeit ab und an das Problem, dass ich die Bundle-Dependencies aktualisiert hatte und das Product/Feature, aber meine existeriende Run Configuration hat davon nichts mitbekommen (solange ich nicht jedes mal explizit über das Product gestartet habe). Also muss auch zusätzlich die Run-Config angepasst werden (und diese basiert nie auf Features).


----------



## HazTe (13. Aug 2014)

Hallo,
die run configuration hat gepasst. Aber du hattest Recht! In den Dependencies des .product Files war nur ein "HauptFeature" angegeben. Das habe ich modifiziert und in dessen Dependencies/Plugins das Bundle eingebunden. Läuft super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## dzim (13. Aug 2014)

Kein Problem! Mich freut, dass ich es noch aus dem Gedächtnis hinbekommen habe! :-D


----------

